# Why do Benzos make me HYPER



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

benzos are excellent short term for my anxiety. but why on earth do they make me HYPER i mean like SO GODDAMN HAPPY AND HYPER AND SKIDDADLE LETS SKOOT AND I CAN YELL AT YOU EVEN THOUGH MY VISION IS BLURRED AND I FEEL ALMOST GOD LIKE



i dont take benzos anymore. i am soon going to try an anticonvulsant i just hope i dont get the same (well actually it would be cool) cuz one thing that benzos and a'c have in common is that they both Suppress Glutamate



anyway please shed some light on this. is it possible that benzos inhibit the inhibitory regions of my brain. or is it possible that i am manic as **** and benzos remove anxiety and therefore unmask it


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

does alcohol do the same thing to you?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I have felt like this on valium. 40mg makes me feel all floppy but giddy and exited inside. Unless I am already tired in which case a smaller dose can put me to sleep...


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> benzos are excellent short term for my anxiety. but why on earth do they make me HYPER i mean like SO GODDAMN HAPPY AND HYPER AND SKIDDADLE LETS SKOOT AND I CAN YELL AT YOU EVEN THOUGH MY VISION IS BLURRED AND I FEEL ALMOST GOD LIKE
> 
> i dont take benzos anymore. i am soon going to try an anticonvulsant i just hope i dont get the same (well actually it would be cool) cuz one thing that benzos and a'c have in common is that they both Suppress Glutamate
> 
> anyway please shed some light on this. is it possible that benzos inhibit the inhibitory regions of my brain. or is it possible that i am manic as **** and benzos remove anxiety and therefore unmask it


What benzo are you taking and at what dose? What you're describing doesn't sound like typical benzo effects at all.

Benzos work similar to alcohol in so far as they disinhibit the brain like alcohol does, but they work in a much more specific and targeted way than alcohol. Usually the higher dose you take to get the disinhibiting the effect, the more sedated you become too. That's because benzos are GABA-A antognists.

If you look up GABA-A on Wikipedia you will see these receptors and the chemicals they produce in the brain can reproduce a variety of effects including anxiolytic, anticonvulsant, amnesic, sedative, hypnotic, euphoriant, and muscle relaxing. Note that most of the effects are slowing down, or calming, relaxing the brain and body. That's why benzos are often referred to as "downers" and taken to reverse stimulants. It shouldn't act like a stimulant but you might feel happy and content like you would from alcohol intoxication.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Benzo's and alcohol do the exact same to me and make me hyper. I think I have a mild form of ADD, I tried bipolar medication but it didn't work so it ruled that out.

Defintly talk to your doctor about this though because these reactions ar not normal, they are working like amphetamines like Ritalin, when they're designed to relax you.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

i notice when i take valium for 1-2 hr flights and i arrive i usually start getting hypo and i feel confident as ****. without the drowsiness.


p.s sounds like you're on amps haha
weird.


----------



## JPR2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Benzos slow me down and that is usually a good thing since I take it when my heart is racing and anxiety is attacking. :/


----------



## Benjo (Oct 21, 2011)

I got Lorazepam in the hospital and it only made me drowsy whereas Alprazolam (Xanax) improves my concentration eventhough the broad consent is that they affect concentration/cognitive behavior in a negative way. I feel the opposite to be honest. My severe memory loss and lack of concentration improves for the moment but im afraid that it will cause long term damage on my brain so im very undecided taking it any longer.. 
it indeed helps for my bad bad depressions.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Interesting replies and different experiences to benzos. It does seem that they do affect people differently and maybe that is an indication of quite different brain chemistry in people. I'm wondering if perhaps those two people who say benzos stimulate them and make them hyper...if perhaps, their brains are in some way "compensating" for the benzo effects and creating more of another chemical to "wake them up"...almost like an immunity response to foreign substance.. just a theory


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i was the same way i get a rebound from alcohol that literally keep me awake for day's i was hook on the hangover it was like speed too me for some reason


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

I can relate. I have more energy to. I think the anxiety and the racing thought's makes me tired and exhausted. On Benzo's my mind is much more calm and clear and that makes me feel good i guess. I have a mild form of ADD to.


----------



## HollowTheory (Nov 3, 2011)

Benzos can cause paradoxical reactions and induce mania in rare cases. Haven't experienced it myself but I've experienced both rebound anxiety and symptoms of mania _in between_ doses of Klonopin. Though this occurred at the beginning of treatment before blood levels had stabilized.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You are taking too high of dose. You are ending up high instead of just drugged enough to control anxiety. Happens when I take the highest dose of somethings (some zdrugs included not just benzos) when I haven't for awhile and then after the dose levels out and I'm not longer high I start to feel sedated.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Yep definitely sounds like the same thing I have when I take more than 1 Zolpidem. Instead of tired/relaxed and ready to go to sleep, I'm all wired up and ready to go out. Too high of a dose imo.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that effect from zolpidem. I rarely ever take it so that it will actually do something for a day or 2. Then I take the highest dose extended release pills in the afternoon. Get hyper and kind of high and relaxed. Do tons of housework I've been putting off, play computer games, and by evening I start to feel tired. Then when I take the rest of my sleeping pills it knocks me out so much better. Only works for about 3 days in a row every few months though or zolpidem turns in to a sugar pill and I can take a bunch of 12.5mg cr or 10mg standard and feel nothing except a headache the next morning.

Lorazepam doesn't quite do the same. I can take a ton and get kind of high, blurry vision, and drunk acting off of it but it doesn't make me hyper like xanax or zolpidem. More like not caring and too relaxed to move beyond literally falling out of bed when I need to go do something. Normally I take a standard dose of it for that reason and find the much mild effects just as useful. I prefer buzzed to plastered.

I have some longer lasting benzos that would probably make me hyper at first taking them if I took a higher than usual dose but such benzos also tend to make me crash or feel like crap for awhile as well. I prefer not to play with them unless some doctor has let me down and I need an emergency short term med.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Akane said:


> I love that effect from zolpidem. I rarely ever take it so that it will actually do something for a day or 2. Then I take the highest dose extended release pills in the afternoon. Get hyper and kind of high and relaxed. Do tons of housework I've been putting off, play computer games, and by evening I start to feel tired. Then when I take the rest of my sleeping pills it knocks me out so much better. Only works for about 3 days in a row every few months though or zolpidem turns in to a sugar pill and I can take a bunch of 12.5mg cr or 10mg standard and feel nothing except a headache the next morning.
> 
> Lorazepam doesn't quite do the same. I can take a ton and get kind of high, blurry vision, and drunk acting off of it but it doesn't make me hyper like xanax or zolpidem. More like not caring and too relaxed to move beyond literally falling out of bed when I need to go do something. Normally I take a standard dose of it for that reason and find the much mild effects just as useful. I prefer buzzed to plastered.
> 
> I have some longer lasting benzos that would probably make me hyper at first taking them if I took a higher than usual dose but such benzos also tend to make me crash or feel like crap for awhile as well. I prefer not to play with them unless some doctor has let me down and I need an emergency short term med.


Z drug highs are my favourite of any highs =) They got basically no ill effects as long as you take them only a couple times every so often. Ambien is a really nice trip to go on.

My Klonopin just sedated the f' out of me today, spent much of it sleeping.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> benzos are excellent short term for my anxiety. but why on earth do they make me HYPER i mean like SO GODDAMN HAPPY AND HYPER AND SKIDDADLE LETS SKOOT AND I CAN YELL AT YOU EVEN THOUGH MY VISION IS BLURRED AND I FEEL ALMOST GOD LIKE
> 
> i dont take benzos anymore. i am soon going to try an anticonvulsant i just hope i dont get the same (well actually it would be cool) cuz one thing that benzos and a'c have in common is that they both Suppress Glutamate
> 
> anyway please shed some light on this. is it possible that benzos inhibit the inhibitory regions of my brain. or is it possible that i am manic as **** and benzos remove anxiety and therefore unmask it


 Cause it abolishes your inhibitions and all those SAD issues. And all those suppressed emotions that have been building up since (insert yr) explodes out like in a godlike volcano with the all the ash and soot blurring your vision and all those around you. At least thats how my pdoc and puts it. But I see my pdoc in the afternoon and by that time he's pretty much sloshed and lets me doodle on his script pad!


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*My 100 count of Klonos arrives tomorrow!*

I'm so excited! I so totally should not be but I am.


----------

